# Is you deck "vented" ?



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

An interesting item popped up ,in a Husqvarna repair manual,I was reading.
Under the heading:" Improper cutting",it sates that if it isn't cutting cleanly,the deck vents may be clogged with grass/debris .
Checking further,here's what I Found:
Some decks,especially those with the spindles having open spaces between mounting bolts,are considered "vented",and are designed to cut down on "turbulence,and back-pressure" ,to aid in discharge !
Others,like the JD decks,are not vented,and the deck design relies on this flow,to discharge clippings.
Most MTD,and Briggs and Stratton decks are vented,and have more elaborately shaped decks,so it acts much like a shredder/vacuum unit, with the "vents" being the intake air.
So if yours isn't cutting properly,check to see if these "vents" are clogged .


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Interesting, I just thought that was cheap 21st century casting and construction. Who would have thought it had a purpose other than building the most expensive machine at the lowest cost.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Hmmmm... Cadet Iam not sure but I'll be checking,Craftsman deck vented as you say John.
I do give the decks darn good hosing when done mowing tho.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Hmmmm... Cadet Iam not sure but I'll be checking,Craftsman deck vented as you say John.
> I do give the decks darn good hosing when done mowing tho.


Yep, that's what the article said,...keep them clean,and the vents open.
Like Phil, I never knew it was vents, just thought it was cheapin' out,on their part!


----------



## StealthWyvern (Jul 18, 2016)

Good to know, I was wondering if that was on purpose or if my deck was rotted out some as I haven't had a chance to really look at it lately. My main focus has been trying to get it to run right.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I guess they try to make it like a squirrel-cage blower,with these "vents" being the intake area.
Who'da thunk ??


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yes Mr. John mine is vented I get under there once a week to scrape the grass loose, and I use a scewdriver, etc to remove the debis from those very vent holes around the base of the cutter housings. I have noticed none of the commercial mowers that I have ever seen have vented decks?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Most commercial decks are more squared off,like a brush hog deck,and use high-thrust blades.
If it's like the MTD ,stamped decks,it's supposed to act like a turbine,to eject the clippings,when bagging .
However,they tend to clog more,...especially with damp grass.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

The deck on my Husqvarna R120S is 42", two blade, and the deck spindles are vented. Though by the time I get half the yard mowed the vents are clogged up, so I wonder how effective the vents really may be. One thing for sure, the vents allow a LOT of grass clippings, leaves, into the deck area around the spindles under the spindles cover, which is a tedious area to clean on the R120S. I may try blocking off the vents just to see if it really affects the cutting ability.


----------

